# first on the fly!!



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

hit new York this past weekend. scored my first fish not in a pond and not a bluegill or 6 inch bass! I got a 37 inch king and a nice Brown trout. first for both and first on the fly!! talk about fun. gonna start chasing some crome now after that.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

king


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice fish. How were the crowds?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

sat was crowded but everyone was cooperative and well mannered. great fishing. Sunday was illegal stupid day. some decent guys but more stupidity in the 3 hours of fishing than all day sat.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to another expensive and addicting hobby!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

mountainbikingrn said:


> Welcome to another expensive and addicting hobby!


lol I already make most of my of stuff so for the time being I'm set. not gonna lie I can't wait to get some chrome on the line. another learning experience in the making! I've had the fly rod for a few years now just never got into it. steel has become to easy on the spinning gear so last year I started pinning. this year I'm doing pinning and fly rod. I'll tell you what roll casting is simple! I had that down the second try. can't wait for the weekend to get out on the river!!!!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I would have given you a "LIKE" but I was hoping for a photo.
Thanks for report.
Rickerd


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

rickerd said:


> I would have given you a "LIKE" but I was hoping for a photo.
> Thanks for report.
> Rickerd


um.... don't care about the like but there are two pics I posted......


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about. Thanks for the photos.
I've been cooped up too long need to get me some trout.
Rickerd


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I need to get back out. all this rain is killing me!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well that excuse the pun, your fish Trumps my first Smb on a flypole this year it was 18.25"
Quote:I'll tell you what roll casting is simple! I had that down the second try. can't wait for the weekend to get out on the river!!!! thats exactly what I thought untill I had a well versed flyfisherman give me a lesson, I usually fish alone so people dont point and laugh.......but I still catch fish


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> Well that excuse the pun, your fish Trumps my first Smb on a flypole this year it was 18.25"
> Quote:I'll tell you what roll casting is simple! I had that down the second try. can't wait for the weekend to get out on the river!!!! thats exactly what I thought untill I had a well versed flyfisherman give me a lesson, I usually fish alone so people dont point and laugh.......but I still catch fish


oh I can't put it on a dime like one of the guys I went with but I was putting it within a foot or so of my aiming point . I can't wait to go in the spring for smallies. ....... damn I just realized how hooked on the fly I am now. no pun intended there! lol


----------



## FlyOnBass1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sick!


----------

